# New here



## 22562 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello, I am an IBS sufferer from Poland, Eastern Europe. I have become very interested in the hypnotherapy / CBT, however I haven't managed to find any related resources here in Poland. I've read on the Audio Programme site that it is used worldwide, also in PL. Are you in touch with any affiliates here in Poland that I could get in touch with? Thank you for your help, Nikk


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nikk - And welcome!The IBS Audio Program for hypnotherapy is shipped to Poland from the UK - the programs are currently recorded in English.As far as sales affiliates in Poland, there are none at this time to my knowledge, but as far as professional associates or resources, I can ask Mike Mahoney, the developer of the program if he has any contacts in Poland - if that is your inquiry. Just let me know and I will.If you have specific questions concerning the program and the hypnotherapy process - as well as how it works if English is not your native language, please feel free to ask - we can also call you if you prefer.You can also contact us via the "contact us" page on http://www.IBSCDS.com.I will let you know if I find out anything further, but in the meantime, please don't hesitate to contact us if needed.Take care.


----------



## 22562 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello Marilyn, Thank you for your reply. Yes, I actually wanted to know if there are any clinical hypnotherapists specializing in IBS treatment that you or Mike know of. Also if you could ask Mike about the non-native language interference with the efficiency of the therapy. My English is quite good (have passed proficiency exam) but still it isn't my native tongue, so knowing whether this has any significance would be beneficial. My next question is--if we don't find a hypnotherapist in PL, can I use the Audio Program alone or is it just supplementary to regular hypnotherapeutical treatment?Please write to my email address how_bizarre###poczta.fm This will be most convenient for me. Thanks for your concern,Nikk


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html lists people in the US that have been trained by one of the clincs here in the US.They may know if they have any people trained in Poland the main page http://www.ibshypnosis.com/index.html has an email us section.K.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nikk,I will email you with a more specific response, but for other readers here, I will answer your questions.I will be speaking with Mike and will ask him if he knows of any hypnotherapists in Poland who are trained specifically in IBS - Mike runs a workshop for this in the UK and is in many professional organizations so he may have a connection there. I did check in my directory of the International Functional Brain - Gut Research Group and I do not see any members listed from Poland - (list consists mostly of gastroenterologists who could then refer you).There have had several folks who have successfully used the IBS Audio Program 100 when English was not their native tongue - in fact one said it helped their English. Your English is excellent, I might add, so no worries there.The IBS Audio Program is meant to "stand alone" for the treatment of IBS and there is no need for supplementary hypnotherapy. I will email you now as you requested.Take care.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Nikk -Did you get my email? You can email me at the address below if not and I will get back to you - thanks!Marilyn


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Czesc Nikk- your english sounds like it is excellent so i dont think you would need to worry about it. Your english is better than my boyfriends (He is polish).If you decide to to the CDs by Mike i wish you all the best- it IS something you can do alone, you dont need to see a hypnotherapist.Buziak


----------

